# Finally Got It Done



## cornman53 (Feb 20, 2016)

Finally got the shed built for my smoker I got in Nov.  Seasoning it now.   Can't wait to start smoking.  Needed a shelter for wind and weather protection up here in the Great White North.  













image.jpeg



__ cornman53
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## cornman53 (Feb 20, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cornman53
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2016)

Very nice!

My son is in Kansas & did the same thing (only not as nice as yours) for his 2 WSM's. His is a little bigger with a space heater in it. 

Al


----------



## desiredusername (Feb 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Very nice!
> 
> My son is in Kansas & did the same thing (only not as nice as yours) for his 2 WSM's. His is a little bigger with a space heater in it.
> 
> Al


Looks great cornman!

Al, I'd love to see a picture of what your son built.  I imagine he used porcelain tile or something else resistant to the heat on the floor?  With the amount of snow we get building a shelter large I can throw a space heater in is a great idea.


----------



## zachd (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice and here I have been smoking outside in the winter maybe I should just use my garden shed!

Awesome build!


----------



## tropics (Feb 24, 2016)

Zachd said:


> Nice and here I have been smoking outside in the winter maybe I should just use my garden shed!
> 
> Awesome build!


Z I have my MES 40 in my ugly tin shed for the winter,as long as I don't have to shovel I will smoke in it LOL

Cornman that looks great

Richie


----------



## johnboybaker (Mar 8, 2016)

Y'all make me look back woods 












IMG_20160226_062300090.jpg



__ johnboybaker
__ Mar 8, 2016





I just put sawhorses and scrap plywood aroud mine im going to have to step up my game 

Looks good gave my some ideals


----------



## canuck38 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice job cornman!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

Really really nice job. Carpenter?


----------



## strgzr (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice job Cornman!

Makes me glad I live in Arizona! Winters are pretty mild here. My problem will be how do I smoke from the pool during summer!


----------



## mauser (Apr 12, 2016)

a-f-o


----------



## cornman53 (Apr 18, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Really really nice job. Carpenter?


Worse.......... Engineer.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2016)

cornman53 said:


> Worse.......... Engineer.


ROFLMAO I shoulda seen it comming. A smokehouse build to house a smoker....


----------

